

Show HN: Detect Throwaway Accounts [Firefox Exploit] - diafygi
https://diafygi.github.io/detect-throwaways/index.html

======
phantom_oracle
You sure it's a proper bug?

Unless you're scraping IP addresses, this didn't work.

~~~
diafygi
I'm not quite sure what you mean by scraping IP addresses. Care to elaborate?

